# Watering flower beds?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Should I treat them same as my lawn? Water every couple days equal to an 1" per week?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Depends on the flowers. No hard fast rules here. Some like it wet, some like it dry. Soil type factors into this as well.


----------

